# BAD EGGS // VISUAL EXAMPLE



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

*This is a picture of some of our rotten/bad/non fertile eggs from last year. I place all eggs that do not hatch out in one incubator and let them take there course for an extended time. Posted for a visual example!*







 *Please feel free to post any pictures of your bad eggs on this thread for others to have many visual examples.*


----------



## Irwin4530 (Feb 18, 2012)

*RE: BAD EGGS*


sorry!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 18, 2012)

GMTA ..... I do the same thing Greg. !..... Having the first one go bad on me couple days back .....*the smell never lies* Hoping or wondering what the outcome will be for the rest ......
Great post~

JD~


----------



## bigred (Feb 18, 2012)

You keep the bad ones, I will take the good ones ok


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't you just love the smell?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Don't you just love the smell?


----------



## Tropical Torts (Feb 19, 2012)

Does the mold necessarily mean the egg has gone bad?


----------



## turtlemann2 (Feb 20, 2012)

ive read that somtimes when mold grow on the eggs you can simply wipe it off, in many cases its caused by high humidity and etc , although if its mold due to the egg cracking open or literally rotting then no


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 21, 2012)

So many eggs


----------

